# Call Of Duty 5 Not Playing



## Ahmed Azhar (Dec 31, 2008)

I have recently installed COD 5. I have a quad core pc with 8800GT SLI. I am unalbe to start the game. When I start the game I get the usual black screen and then an error msg

ERROR: Could not find zone 'C:\Windows\system32\zone\english\code_post_gfx.ff'

PLS HELP

:sigh::sigh::4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## achewgold (Apr 11, 2009)

i have the same problem dont know what to do, unistalled it twice, only started happening when i installed the last patch 1.4


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ahmed Azhar said:


> I have recently installed COD 5. I have a quad core pc with 8800GT SLI. I am unalbe to start the game. When I start the game I get the usual black screen and then an error msg
> 
> ERROR: Could not find zone 'C:\Windows\system32\zone\english\code_post_gfx.ff'
> 
> ...


Try and uninstall and reinstall might have a corrupt file. Have you patched it or modded it at all?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try installing the latest version of directx 9
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en

and uninstall the game with revo uninstaller, it get rid of any leftovers of the game like what Connor said
http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## achewgold (Apr 11, 2009)

i managed to fix it kind of, what i did was uninstall it and install it and only downloaded the first patch,


----------



## achewgold (Apr 11, 2009)

i managed to fix it kind of, what i did was uninstall it and install it and only downloaded the first patch, it then worked.

just dont download the last patch people who are having trouble or download direct x 9


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This game was really poorly tested for the PC. its almost a joke or like meh lets just put out the game people wil buy it since its a Call of Duty game. 

I've played it at my friend's house after he got it to work... (lol) and its a cool game I just won't be getting it.

@acheworld
you can't play online without the latest patch... so what does it with the latest patch that makes it so unstable?


----------



## MrGuitarMan (Nov 8, 2009)

I had exactly the same problem, so I did as you told, I installed the new DirectX, updated my drivers, then uninstalled with revo, but I think something went wrong while uninstalling. 
When I uninstalled, I wanted to install again, but my disc said I didnt even UNinstall the game. so I pressed uninstall, *you still following it? *, and I keep getting this error:
"error 1719.Windows installer service could not be accessed. Contact your support personnel to verify that it is properly registered and enabled."
Can somebody help me?


----------

